# Rafraichir l'icône d'une application



## OnyX (14 Août 2014)

Bonjour, bonsoir,

Un menu dans les préférences de mon application (AppleScriptObjC) permet de changer son icône. 
Sous Tiger, Leopard, Snow Leopard, Tiger, Lion et Mountain Lion, aucun problème. Il suffisait de relancer l'application, le Finder et le Dock. 
Sous Mavericks, la nouvelle icône ne s'affiche ni dans une fenêtre du Finder, ni dans le Dock. Pourtant la routine fonctionne bien, l'icône est bien modifiée dans l'application (Content/Resources/xxx.icns). 
Si quelqu'un sait quelle processus relancer pour rafraichir l'icône dans le Dock et dans les fenêtres du Finder... je suis preneur parce que là, je sèche. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ceslinstinct (15 Août 2014)

OnyX a dit:


> Bonjour, bonsoir,
> 
> 
> Si quelqu'un sait quelle processus relancer pour rafraichir l'icône dans le Dock et dans les fenêtres du Finder... je suis preneur parce que là, je sèche.
> ...



Bonsoir

Il m'arrive sous Montain Lion qu'un changement d'icône refuse de se faire (ancienne icône dans le dossier, nouvelle icône si déplacement sur le bureau ancienne icône si retour dans le dossier.)

Si dans le dossier affichant l'ancienne icône je change le format de 128 (c'est le format de mes icônes) en 256 et retour en 128, alors la affichage de la nouvelle icône.

C'est pas la réponse recherchée, mais si ça peu donner une idée.

@+


----------



## OnyX (16 Août 2014)

Merci ceslinstinct.

Je n'avais pas ce problème sous ML.
Il semble que la gestion de certains cache est différente sous Mavericks. :mouais:

Depuis le Finder, si je duplique l'application, pas de problème. L'application dupliquée affiche la bonne icône mais pas l'application originale...


----------

